# 

## pierwek

Mam instalację 14paneli 285W czyli prawie 4kW podpiętą jako 1 string do falownika SofarSolar 6,6 KTL-X . W ustawieniach tego falownika jest parametr 9.Set Inputmode - można go ustawić jako równoległa praca MPPT lub niezależna - domyślnie jest chyba niezależna. 

Mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić co to jest praca równoległa MPPT i kiedy się ją stosuje? 

Czy drugie wejście MPPT, które jest teraz otwarte ponieważ nie są do niego podłączone panele powinno być jakoś zakończone czy w ustawieniach powinienem coś ustawić że działa tylko jeden string?

Prawdę mówiąc chciałem kiedyś rozbudować tą instalację o kolejnych 8-10 paneli ale podłączyć je do tego działającego już stringu. Byłoby wtedy 24 paneli na 1 stringu a na drugim 0. Z tego co czytałem można tak zrobić na tym falowniku (od paneli do falownika położone mam kable DC 6mm2).

Chodzi oczywiście o to że prawdopodobnie lepiej będzie to działać - szczególnie gdy jest mniej słońca a wszystkie panele będą na tej samej połaci - gorzej jak będzie awaria 1 panela no ale to będę jeszcze na ten temat myślał.

----------


## Vld

Jak sama nazwa wskazuje. Możesz podłączyć teoretyczne 16A na każde wejście i będzie to 32A niezależnie, bo na każdym będą różne napięcia. Lub obe te wejścia podłączyć rowbolegnie do tej samej ilości paneli, wtedy każdy układ mppt weźmie z paneli swoje 16A, ale napięcie paneli będzie taki samo dla obu wejść. W praktyce, gdy inwerter widzi różne napięcie na wejściach nie pozwoli włączyć tryb równoległy.
Ampery przykładowe, bo nie wiem ile twój ma i wiedzieć nie chce.

----------


## pierwek

To jaki jest sens w pracy równoległej 2 wejść ?

----------


## Vld

Na pewno do wykorzystania przy równoległych połączeniach paneli np cienko warstwowych wysokonapięciowych. A sens, nie wiem, może np na niskich mocach pracuje tylko jedna przetwornica, a na większych dołącza się druga, dzięki temu na niskich osiąga lepszą sprawność, ale to tylko domysły.

----------


## pierwek

generalnie rozumiem po co łączy się dwa stringi równolegle i podłącza do falownika. Oczywiste są zalety dwóch wejść i dwóch MPPT . Ale nadal nie rozumiem co to jest za tryb paralel a w instrukcji jest :
 If the PV strings are connected in parallel outside the inverter, you should choose the "in parallel mode", otherwise use the default setting.
Rozumiem co do mnie piszą ale nie rozumiem o co im chodzi. 
łączymy dwa stringi równolegle i podłączamy pod jedno wejście oraz włączamy tryb paralel. Po co? Przecież drugie wejście jest niepodłączone raczej...

----------


## Vld

Laczysz nie tylko stringi, ale i wejścia. Tak jak pisałem obie przetwornicę mogą obciążać panele, ale punkt Vmpp wyszukuje tylko jedna, druga tylko naśladuje pierwszą. Lub jak przypuściłem nie pracuje, gdy nie zachodzi taka potrzeba.

----------


## [email protected]

Z ciekawości zapytam jak w końcu podłączyłeś ten pojedynczy string? Równolegle do obu wejść, czy tylko do jednego jako niezależne?

----------


## Stermaj

Panowie nie równoleglimy wejść inwerterów. Ustawienie równoległe ustawiamy tylko wtedy, gdy mamy dwa stringi z taką samą ilością takich samych paneli, pod takim samym kątem i w tą samą stronę świata. Panele wtedy "dają takie samo napięcie i prąd w danej chwili dnia i tylko wtedy można ustawić pracę równoległą. 
Teraz pytanie, po co dwa stringi. Pewnie ma to znaczenie przy większej mocy, gdy napięcie na stringu osiągałoby wartości dochodzące w stanie bez obciążenia do napięcia maksymalnego akceptowanego przez inwerter, tu również  trzeba mieć na uwadze napięcie dopuszczalne zastosowanych zabezpieczeń przepięciowych. 
Np 20 paneli może dawać w stanie bez obciążenia około 800V (20 x 40V). Takie napięcie jest już dość wysokie. Przy większej ilości paneli np. 24 zbliżamy się do napięcia około 1000V. Dlatego przy takiej ilości paneli podzieliłbym je na dwa stringi, każdy string włączył pod osobne wejście MPPT i włączył w ustawieniach pracę równoległą.

----------


## miecio 301

> . Przy większej ilości paneli np. 24 zbliżamy się do napięcia około 1000V. Dlatego przy takiej ilości paneli podzieliłbym je na dwa stringi, każdy string włączył pod osobne wejście MPPT i włączył w ustawieniach pracę równoległą.


Przy takim  połączeniu każdego stringu z osobnym wejściem i ustawieniu pracy równoległej, w następnym dniu lub po restarcie wyskoczy błąd i falownik się nie uruchomi, potrzeba jeszcze połączenia fizycznego tych wejść

----------


## Stermaj

> Przy takim  połączeniu każdego stringu z osobnym wejściem i ustawieniu pracy równoległej, w następnym dniu lub po restarcie wyskoczy błąd i falownik się nie uruchomi, potrzeba jeszcze połączenia fizycznego tych wejść


Hm to co piszesz wygląda na logiczne. Nie trenowałem takiego ustawienia bo mam panele wschód zachód. Czyli jak potrzebujemy obciążyć string większym prądem niż 11A bo taki ma inwerter na jeden MPPT, to równoleglimy wejścia i mamy 22A i wtedy ustawiamy pracę równoległą. Na dachu też równoleglimy stringi lub sprowadzamy do inwertera i tu wszystko dopiero równoleglimy. Swoją drogą jak już mamy obydwa stringi przy inwerterze to po co równoleglić, no chyba, aby zastosować tylko jedno zabezpieczenie przepięciowe.

----------


## miecio 301

Ten parametr Set Inputmode  jest wykorzystywany przede wszystkim  w falownikach 1-fazowych, a także w początkowych konstrukcjach 3-fazowych,  gdzie było ograniczenie mocy na jedno wejście, obecne 3-faz. nie mają już takiego ograniczenia więc i całą moc można przyłączyć do jednego wejścia i dla nich chyba ten parametr staje się zbędny

----------


## [email protected]

Właśnie nie do końca to takie proste, przecież nie zawsze trzeba wykorzystywać 2 stringi, bo wystarczy pojedynczy i do tego z automatu mamy na nim wyższe napięci e startu. Ale znów w słoneczny dzień może już być za dużo mocy na jedną przetwornicę. Więc może jednak przy dużym stringu warto równolegle podłączyć wejścia.

----------


## szawello

> Przy takim  połączeniu każdego stringu z osobnym wejściem i ustawieniu pracy równoległej, w następnym dniu lub po restarcie wyskoczy błąd i falownik się nie uruchomi, potrzeba jeszcze połączenia fizycznego tych wejść


Właśnie mnie dotyczy ten temat mam 22 panele na dwóch stringach po 11 szt - razem 9,68 . W ustawieniu równoległym nie startuje sofar po automatycznym wyłączeniu ? ( na niezależnym jeszcze nie testowałem - poczekam do jutra na uruchomienie automatyczne )  Moje pytanie do miecio 301 "potrzeba jeszcze połączenia fizycznego tych wejść"  co to znaczy i jak to zrobić  ?  ps. mam instalację od kilku dni i wieczny problem , firma instalująca ma chyba też problem bo za bardzo nie wiedzą co robią .

----------


## miecio 301

Kto ustawił jako równoległe i w jakim celu, w nowym przy pierwszym uruchomieniu wejścia są niezależne,  ustaw  jako niezależne i będzie ok. 

Jezeli to jedna połać dachu to w zależności od parametrów  modułu można by to przeliczyć biorąc pod uwagę współczynnik i minusową temp.  czy dałoby radę wszystkie  szeregowo i do jednego wejścia

----------


## szawello

> Np 20 paneli może dawać w stanie bez obciążenia około 800V (20 x 40V). Takie napięcie jest już dość wysokie. Przy większej ilości paneli np. 24 zbliżamy się do napięcia około 1000V. Dlatego przy takiej ilości paneli podzieliłbym je na dwa stringi, każdy string włączył pod osobne wejście MPPT i włączył w ustawieniach pracę równoległą.


Sugeruję się tą odpowiedzią . Mam podzielone na dwa stringi w ustawieniach praca równoległa i po załączeniu  wywala alarm (na niezależnym jeszcze nie próbowałem ) . Jeżeli "fachowcy" rozdzielili na dwa 2x11szt (2x4840)  podzielili na dwa stringi i włączyli pod dwa wejścia MPPT to dlaczego w ustawieniach ma być niezależna tylko równoległa praca ? 
Może ja  mylę pojęcia ? 

Firma Solar Technica z Krakowa byli już u mnie na dwóch reklamacjach - sofar nie startuje . Pierwsza awaria źle podłączone wtyczki na dachu (żeńska z żeńską)  , druga źle zarobiona wtyczka przy wejściu do sofar ! 

Jedna połać dachu na południe po 11 szt w jednym rzędzie jeden pod drugim - longi LR4-72HPM-440M.

----------


## miecio 301

Podane moduły po przeliczeniu będą  miały ok.55 V więc 22 szt to sporo za dużo więc  podział na 2 obw. jest dobry
Jak wcześniej napisałem, ustawić parametr 9 na niezależne i nie czekać na firmę zwłaszcza że takie głupie błędy zrobili na początku, w nocy to robili czy woltomierza nie mieli?
Moim zdaaniem  wejścia mają być ustawione jako niezalezne, falownik ma 2 mpp i algorytm ich pracy jest inny więc dlaczego by miała być ich regulacja identyczna, na pewno pokazuje błąd, spróbuj odczytać i pewnie będzie  ID10" IpvUnbalance ,  ID11" PvConfigSetWrong"

----------


## szawello

Błędy ID11 (15 zdarzeń) i dzisiaj ID71 . Mówiłem im ze praca po 12 h i kończąca się w nocy to nieporozumienie i dlatego są reklamacje. 
Przestawione na niezależne . Dziękuję za pomoc .

----------


## miecio 301

A mógłbyś wrzucić parametry napięć i prądów z  wcześniejszych ustawień jako równoległe i po zmianie na niezalezne?
Najlepiej odczytywać to z raportu

----------


## szawello

Jeżeli masz na myśli Listę zdarzeń to ją wcześniej wykasowałem . A jak z raportów odczytać ? Dopiero od dwóch dni "bawię" się ustawieniami i jeszcze nie do końca wszystko wiem  :wink:

----------


## miecio 301

Nie listę zdarzeń. Jak ze strony  https://www.solarmanpv.com  to  zakładka "Raport"   jak z https://pro.solarmanpv.com to "Eksport"

----------


## nobel_lo

> Nie listę zdarzeń. Jak ze strony  https://www.solarmanpv.com  to  zakładka "Raport"   jak z https://pro.solarmanpv.com to "Eksport"


Możesz proszę wskazać dokładniej gdzie są et zakładki ?

----------


## miecio 301

P

----------


## miecio 301

p2

----------


## nobel_lo

mecio 301 - a wiesz co znaczą różnice w impedancji PV pomiędzy stringami ?
Tak mam cały czas ?
Czy to coś nie tak jest u mnie ? - System sam uruchomiłem także nie mam u kogo reklamować  :big grin: 



EDIT: Generalnie wszystko mi działa elegancko raczej  :wink: 

SOFAR 11KTL-X

----------


## miecio 301

Nie wiem skąd biorą się tak duże różnice, jeżeli działa poprawnie i  błędów  brak to może być błąd oprogramowania
Mam podgląd od wersji V150 do V230 i oprócz tej V150 gdzie oporności się nie różnią i wynoszą 12 megaomów to w pozostałych jest podobnie jak pokazałeś

----------


## kardons26

Jaka jest różnica z podpięciem dwóch stringów osobno do falownika a  wpięciem jednego stringu szerogowo i wpięcie równolegle do falownika ze zminą opcji. Chodzi mi o odniesienie się do poniższego przypadku, co bedzie lepsze. Od kilku miesięcy mam uruchomiony zestaw Sofar 5.5 + Longi 370W x 15szt. wszystko spięte na jeden string. Konstrukcja wolnostojąca na południe 30st. Wykonanie całość własna robota. Chciałem rozbudować instalację jeszcze w tym roku żeby zdążyć przed niekorzystnymi zmianami. Mam miejsce żeby sumarycznie było 21 szt. paneli 370. Planuję przewymiarować falownik do ok 7,4 KW, reszta 1szt panela wpiąć w mikrofalownik jednofazowy - bo od ogrodzenia lekko robi się cień tylko na tym jednym. Sztuk 21 bo całość tak się komponuje Najłatwiej byłoby podmienić na większy falownik, ale zgłosiłem instniejący sprzęt do dotacji więc nie mogę go zmieniać. Ewentualnie jest jeszcze opcja zworki w falowniku na 6,6. Czekam na pomysły jak to najlepiej rozwiązać? I jaki w miarę tani a dobry mikrofalownik polecacie ?

----------


## miecio 301

W/g karty katalg. dla Longi 370W  Uoc to 40,9V a  współcz. temp. -0.270%/°C i przeliczając do -25 st. to max w jednym stringu  może być 20 szt takich modułów podłączonych  do sofara. Sofar na jednym mppt może przerobić 5700W a tu ma być 7400 więc trzeba zrównoleglić wejścia i będzie ok.

----------


## RaV X

Pytanie z tych dosyć trudnych z nadzieją na info. Posiadam SOFAR 5,5 KTL-X wersja oprogr. V280 na dwóch stringach. Jeden jest niezacieniony 6 paneli 375W SunLink mniejszej mocy i jest dla mnie "wzorcowy". Drugi natomiast posiada 9 paneli 375W SunLink z czego dwa w godzinach porannych się zacieniają. Są na nich optymalizatory TIGO O czyli żółte które powinny rozwiązywać ten problem ale tak nie jest. Do 5A na zacienionym stringu potrafią się bujnąć choć nie zawsze a potem występuje jakaś "anomalia" która skutecznie ogranicza moc pomimo obecności optymalizatorów. Postaram się zobrazować na zdjęciach. Po jakimś czasie wpadłem na włączenie funkcji skanowania MPPT które w "cudowny" sposób dość rozwiązuje problem jednak nie jest rozwiązaniem bez wad. Podczas skanowania falownik musi się wyłączyć na kilka sekund  co ogranicza produkcję a muszę mieć ustawiony na 1 minutę ponieważ tak szybko następują spadki amper na tym zacienionym stringu w tych porannych godzinach. I tu jest pytanie. Co można z tym zrobić i dlaczego tak się dzieje? Dodam, że później jak już nie ma cienia optymalizatory bocznikują i jest pełna moc na stringu ale, że skanowania nie można zaprogramować wg godzin to musi być cały czas zwiększając straty. Pozdrawiam!



Zacienione panele



Z optymalizatorami bez skanowania



Z włączonym skanowaniem MPPT

----------


## miecio 301

> Pytanie z tych dosyć trudnych z nadzieją na info. Posiadam SOFAR 5,5 KTL-X wersja oprogr. V280 na dwóch stringach. Jeden jest niezacieniony 6 paneli 375W SunLink mniejszej mocy i jest dla mnie "wzorcowy". Drugi natomiast posiada 9 paneli 375W SunLink z czego dwa w godzinach porannych się zacieniają. Są na nich optymalizatory TIGO O czyli żółte które powinny rozwiązywać ten problem ale tak nie jest. Do 5A na zacienionym stringu potrafią się bujnąć choć nie zawsze a potem występuje jakaś "anomalia" która skutecznie ogranicza moc pomimo obecności optymalizatorów. Postaram się zobrazować na zdjęciach. Po jakimś czasie wpadłem na włączenie funkcji skanowania MPPT które w "cudowny" sposób dość rozwiązuje problem jednak nie jest rozwiązaniem bez wad. Podczas skanowania falownik musi się wyłączyć na kilka sekund  co ogranicza produkcję a muszę mieć ustawiony na 1 minutę ponieważ tak szybko następują spadki amper na tym zacienionym stringu w tych porannych godzinach. I tu jest pytanie. Co można z tym zrobić i dlaczego tak się dzieje? Dodam, że później jak już nie ma cienia optymalizatory bocznikują i jest pełna moc na stringu ale, że skanowania nie można zaprogramować wg godzin to musi być cały czas zwiększając straty. Pozdrawiam!
> 
> 
> 
> Zacienione panele
> 
> 
> 
> Z optymalizatorami bez skanowania
> ...


 Ciekawa sytuacja jest w tym przypadku z prądami, prądy dc1 i dc2 przy tych samych modułach powinny być w miarę  jednakowe a nie z różnicą blisko 2A

Co do scanowania to mam jedną instalację z 2020 r  ale bez żadnych opty, poza tym że wykres wygląda ładniej to chyba nic więcej to scanowanie  nie daje.
w zał zrzut.

----------


## miecio 301

Tu masz wykresy prądów

----------


## Stermaj

Tak sobie dumam i wydaje mi się, że trzeba wywalić optymizatory i sprawdzić co się dzieje. Panele mają diody w poszczególnych segmentach, które bocznikują segmenty zacienionych paneli i one powinny dawać radę w takich warunkach. 
Nie możesz odłączyć tych optymizatorów na próbę?
U mnie zacieniają się panele przy zachodzie słońca bo wchodzi cień domu sąsiada. Widzę jak spada napięcie na tym stringu ale prąd się raczej utrzymuje.

----------


## Stermaj

Różnica prądów o której pisze miecio 301 może wynikać ze zbyt małego napięcia na tym stringu i inwerter nie jest wstanie go dociążyć.

----------


## RaV X

> Ciekawa sytuacja jest w tym przypadku z prądami, prądy dc1 i dc2 przy tych samych modułach powinny być w miarę  jednakowe a nie z różnicą blisko 2A
> 
> 
> Co do scanowania to mam jedną instalację z 2020 r  ale bez żadnych opty, poza tym że wykres wygląda ładniej to chyba nic więcej to scanowanie  nie daje.
> w zał zrzut.


Tak jak pisałem wcześniej dwa stringi z różną ilością paneli. 9 x kąt 35 stopni a drugi 6 x 20 stopni i stąd te różnice w amperach. Tak mi się wydaje.


To nie tylko różnica w wyglądzie. Na twoich zdjęciach zacienie jest dość krótkie w czasie choć jednak jest i wpływa na całość. 
U mnie koło południa to już różnica zamiast 4 kW jest 3 kW i różnica tylko na poranku to w słoneczny dzień co najmniej 1-2 kWh dziennie. W ciągu miesiąca to już sporo niestety.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie! I to bardzo.

----------


## RaV X

> Tak sobie dumam i wydaje mi się, że trzeba wywalić optymizatory i sprawdzić co się dzieje. Panele mają diody w poszczególnych segmentach, które bocznikują segmenty zacienionych paneli i one powinny dawać radę w takich warunkach. 
> Nie możesz odłączyć tych optymizatorów na próbę?
> U mnie zacieniają się panele przy zachodzie słońca bo wchodzi cień domu sąsiada. Widzę jak spada napięcie na tym stringu ale prąd się raczej utrzymuje.


Z wywaleniem jest "mały" problem. Już nawet pomijając ich cenę to niestety stromy dach 35 i nie mam jak tego za bardzo zrobić, zwłaszcza sam. Diody w panelach niestety nie przenoszą tak dużych prądów przy czym z tego co wygrzebałem długotrwałe ich obciążenie je niszczy. Są  raczej tylko po to aby nie zablokować całkowicie stringu z powodu jednego czasem panelu. Ba nawet mam wrażenie, że to one tak obcinają te prądy a to HalfCuty czyli mają dwa komplety diód. Diody to spore "wąskie gardło" przepływającego prądu. Optymalizator jest po to aby tą "resztę" puścić przez siebie minimalizując straty a tak chyba nie za bardzo się dzieje. TIGO "uczą" się na podstawie danych archiwalnych ale już tak sporo czasu zamontowane i nic się nie nauczyły... Chyba się skończy na ich wywaleniu bo pomysłów już za bardzo nie mam.

Również dzięki!

----------


## Stermaj

> Tak jak pisałem wcześniej dwa stringi z różną ilością paneli. 9 x kąt 35 stopni a drugi 6 x 20 stopni i stąd te różnice w amperach. Tak mi się wydaje..


Jakie masz napięcie na tym mniejszym stringu? Inwerter 5.5 dobrze pracuje dopiero od 240V

----------


## Stermaj

> Z wywaleniem jest "mały" problem. Już nawet pomijając ich cenę to niestety stromy dach 35 i nie mam jak tego za bardzo zrobić, zwłaszcza sam. Diody w panelach niestety nie przenoszą tak dużych prądów przy czym z tego co wygrzebałem długotrwałe ich obciążenie je niszczy. Są  raczej tylko po to aby nie zablokować całkowicie stringu z powodu jednego czasem panelu. Ba nawet mam wrażenie, że to one tak obcinają te prądy a to HalfCuty czyli mają dwa komplety diód. Diody to spore "wąskie gardło" przepływającego prądu. Optymalizator jest po to aby tą "resztę" puścić przez siebie minimalizując straty a tak chyba nie za bardzo się dzieje. TIGO "uczą" się na podstawie danych archiwalnych ale już tak sporo czasu zamontowane i nic się nie nauczyły... Chyba się skończy na ich wywaleniu bo pomysłów już za bardzo nie mam.
> 
> Również dzięki!


Wydaje mi się, że ten wzrost na początku prądu jest wtedy gdy prawie całe panele pracują w cieniu. Potem spadek pojawia się właśnie wtedy, gdy zadziałają diody, napięcie spada i optymizator "głupieje". Restart powoduje, że obciążanie stringu stabilizuje się od początku i wtedy optymizator działa prawidłowo.

----------


## RaV X

> Jakie masz napięcie na tym mniejszym stringu? Inwerter 5.5 dobrze pracuje dopiero od 240V


Niestety koło 200V ale to ograniczenie fizyczne i nic tu nie poradzimy. Swoją drogą ten drugi też potrafi do tylu spaść przy pełnym obciążeniu...

----------


## RaV X

> Wydaje mi się, że ten wzrost na początku prądu jest wtedy gdy prawie całe panele pracują w cieniu. Potem spadek pojawia się właśnie wtedy, gdy zadziałają diody, napięcie spada i optymizator "głupieje". Restart powoduje, że obciążanie stringu stabilizuje się od początku i wtedy optymizator działa prawidłowo.


Wzrost napięcia jest nawet przy jednym zacienionym panelu a prąd jest i tak mały. Nie wklejałem wykresu napięć ale jest taki jak przy zacienieniu miecio 301. Wzrost napięcia próbuje "rekompensować" straty w amperach tym samym ograniczając straty. U mnie jest dokładnie tak samo. Przy pełnym nasłonecznieniu kiedy ampery rosną napięcie maleje bo tak to powinno działać. W obrębie zacienionego panelu może się dziać jak piszesz. Optymalizator nie powinien tego przenosić na pozostałem panele. Zastanawiam się tylko dlaczego u mnie 20 sekund po skanie wszystko przez moment pracuje jak powinno a potem nagle zaczyna maleć. I nie mam pojęcia dlaczego.

Edytowałem wpis

----------


## RaV X

> Wydaje mi się, że ten wzrost na początku prądu jest wtedy gdy prawie całe panele pracują w cieniu. Potem spadek pojawia się właśnie wtedy, gdy zadziałają diody, napięcie spada i optymizator "głupieje". Restart powoduje, że obciążanie stringu stabilizuje się od początku i wtedy optymizator działa prawidłowo.


Co zrobić żeby optymalizator nie "głupiał"? Czym to zmienić?

----------


## Jancia

Wyrzucić, panel ze sprawnymi diodami w zależności od zacienienia nie musi być blokowany jako cały, z reguły są trzy diody więc każda może zablokować jedną z trzech części.


W  niezacienionych panelach prąd nie przepływa przez diody więc one nie mają żadnego wpływu ani na napięcie na nim ani też na płynący przez niego prąd, zacienienie części powoduje że następuje zamiana biegunowości ogniwa i dioda zaczyna przewodzić skracając tym samym drogę dla prądu który po prostu omija albo jedną z trzech części albo dwie albo też cały panel

----------


## RaV X

Możesz i mieć rację. Jednak może uda się bez tak drastycznych środków. Ach ta technika... Nie bez powodu SolarEdge ma tak, że albo optymalizatory na każdym panelu albo wcale. Amerykański TIGO to może już półśrodek i działa jak działa. Pogoda na testy raczej nie będzie łaskawa jak i wejście na dach to i rozwiązanie może być czasochłonne. Dzięki i pozdrawiam!

----------


## kropekkkk

Pozwolę podłączyć się pod temat.
Mam falownik sofar 17 ktl-x-g3
Panele 375W - UOC 41,1V
Mam ich 3 rzędy po 16 sztuk

Jak najlepiej podłączyć je do falownika który ma dwa MPPT po dwa wyjścia.
Nie wiem jak odczytać kartę katalogową.
Czy mam podłączyć jak poniżej:
1. MPPT 1 wejście 1 i 2 po 16 sztuk paneli, MPPT 2 wejście 1 po 16 sztuk paneli
 ścieżki po 16 paneli pod jeden MPPT 
ale jedno pod wejście 1 , a drugie pod 2 . Trzeci rząd pod wejście nr 1 ale na MPPT 2

2.  MPPT 1 wejście 1 i 2 po 16 sztuk paneli, MPPT 2 wejście 1 i 2 po 8  sztuk paneli

3. MPPT 1 wejście 1 i 2 po 12 sztuk paneli, MPPT 2 wejście 1 i 2 po 12 sztuk paneli

Ile ten falownik można przewymiarować?
Dziękuję za pomoc.
Na ustawieniach się nie znam więc proszę o ewentualne wskazówki żeby to wystartowało i w miarę działało

----------


## Jancia

> Pozwolę podłączyć się pod temat.
> Mam falownik sofar 17 ktl-x-g3
> Panele 375W - UOC 41,1V
> Mam ich 3 rzędy po 16 sztuk
> 
> Jak najlepiej podłączyć je do falownika który ma dwa MPPT po dwa wyjścia.
> Nie wiem jak odczytać kartę katalogową.
> Czy mam podłączyć jak poniżej:
> 1. MPPT 1 wejście 1 i 2 po 16 sztuk paneli, MPPT 2 wejście 1 po 16 sztuk paneli
> ...


1. MPPT 1 wejście 1 i 2 po 16 sztuk paneli, MPPT 2 wejście 1 po 16 sztuk paneli.  Napięciowo będzie ok, prądu paneli nie podałeś ale 375 11A na pewno nie przekroczą więc też ok.

----------


## kropekkkk

Panele mam longi lr4-60hph-375M

Niestety nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi z serwisu sofar więc nie wiem jak to prawidłowo ma wyglądać i optymalnie dla działania .
Mam różne instrukcje do falownika i różnie już pisze o mocy jaką można podłączyć.
Recommended max PV input power - 25500Wp
Max. Input voltage - 1100V
Rated input voltage 650V
MPPT operating voltage range - 140V-1000V
Full power MPPT voltage range - 480-850V

rated power AC -17000W
Max AC power - 18700VA

Zrozumiałem to że najlepiej MPPT pracuje w zakresie 480V-850V , ale może działać do 1000V. 
To się chyba dzięki na dwa łańcuchy, które ma każdy MPPT.

Powinienem więc połączyć albo 24 panele na jedno wejście w MPPT albo rozdzielić je po 12 sztuk na każde z dwóch wejść w danym MPPT.

Falownik jest w stanie przekazać do sieci 17000W do max 18700W i jak będę miał więcej paneli to i tak nic to nie da .

Napięcie 1100V to krytyczna wartość która wytrzyma falownik.

Czy coś z tego co napisałem jest prawdą?

----------


## [email protected]

> Panele mam longi lr4-60hph-375M
> 
> Niestety nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi z serwisu sofar więc nie wiem jak to prawidłowo ma wyglądać i optymalnie dla działania .
> Mam różne instrukcje do falownika i różnie już pisze o mocy jaką można podłączyć.
> Recommended max PV input power - 25500Wp
> Max. Input voltage - 1100V
> Rated input voltage 650V
> MPPT operating voltage range - 140V-1000V
> Full power MPPT voltage range - 480-850V
> ...


Ja Ci proponuje wziąć do tego fachowca, który zna się na PV...  :smile:  Bo to nie jest forum stricte o elektryce.

----------


## Stermaj

Proponuję wybrać wariant 1. Czyli dwa łańcuchy po 16 paneli pod 1 MPPT wejście 1 i 2 i 3 łańcuch 16 paneli pod 2 MPPT wejście 1. Daj zabezpieczenia przepięciowe 1000V na każdy MPPT. Sumarycznie możesz przewymiarować panelami do 22,5 kW przy zachowaniu pozostałych parametrów w dozwolonych widełkach. W twoim przypadku masz już 18kWp i zwiększanie ilości paneli może dać trochę większy "urobek" roczny, ale trzeba się liczyć z obcinaniem mocy w południe przy pełnym słońcu. No ale w innych momentach może być korzystne. W każdym łańcuchu na tym samym MPPT musi być tyle samo takich samych paneli. Czyli ewentualne dokupowanie później innych paneli nie wchodzi w grę w Twoim przypadku a za rok może już nie być na rynku takich samych.

----------


## kropekkkk

Witam. Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Gdyby odpowiedź była jednoznaczna nie pytał na forum.

Zrobiłem następująco.
Podłączyłem pod 1 MPPT dwa stringi po 12 paneli. Uzyskałem 450V.
Następnie jeden stringi podoacUlem pod 2 MPPT. Uzyskałem na każdym MPPT taka samą wartość 450V.
Czy to nie powinno się sumować przy dwóch stringach na jednym MPPT?
Nie lepiej jest podnieść voltage aby zbliżyć się do 850V i wtedy panele i falownik mają lepszą wydajność? Dobrze to zrozumiałem.

Inna kwestia.
Falownik oraz licznik Eastron SDM630 Modbus MID V2 jak i licznik od PGE uruchomiłem jednocześnie od zera. Na chwilę obecną na falowniku mam 270 kW a na licznikach około 50 kW mniej oddanych.
Nie mam żadnego zużycia bo wszystko mam wyłączone. jakim cudem jest taka różnica?
Dziś miałem wyprodukowane 60 kW, Ana licznikach pokazało ponad 10kW mniej.
Nie mam poboru żadnego, co jest nie tak?

Jak można monitorować falownik i licznik aby mieć statystykę i opcje porównania. Myślałem o pvmonitor ale różne opinie czytałem, podobno są problemy z jego działaniem

----------


## Jancia

> Witam. Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> Gdyby odpowiedź była jednoznaczna nie pytał na forum.
> 
> Zrobiłem następująco.
> Podłączyłem pod 1 MPPT dwa stringi po 12 paneli. Uzyskałem 450V.
> Następnie jeden stringi podoacUlem pod 2 MPPT. Uzyskałem na każdym MPPT taka samą wartość 450V.
> Czy to nie powinno się sumować przy dwóch stringach na jednym MPPT?
> Nie lepiej jest podnieść voltage aby zbliżyć się do 850V i wtedy panele i falownik mają lepszą wydajność? Dobrze to zrozumiałem.
> 
> ...


Na początku miałeś (3x16) czyli 48 modułów a podłączyłeś (3x12) czyli  36, co z resztą czyli z 12? 

/ Pozwolę podłączyć się pod temat.
Mam falownik sofar 17 ktl-x-g3
Panele 375W - UOC 41,1V
Mam ich 3 rzędy po 16 sztuk

Zrobiłem następująco.
Podłączyłem pod 1 MPPT dwa stringi po 12 paneli. Uzyskałem 450V.
Następnie jeden stringi podoacUlem pod 2 MPPT. Uzyskałem na każdym MPPT taka samą wartość 450V. /

----------


## kropekkkk

Jeszcze nie podłączone pod falownik bo nie wiem jak to w końcu zrobić najlepiej a nie chce niepotrzebnie psuć okablowania.
Podłączyliśmy celowo dwa jednakowe rzędy żeby zobaczyć jak to będzie pracować .
Wychodzi na to że można , a nawet powinno się dać więcej .

----------


## Marek2504

Możesz to wszystko  bardzo ładnie monitorować za pomocą Home Assistant. Ja mam licznik eastron sdm120m, ale akurat wpięty pod pompę ciepła. Masz historię, statystyki i nawet osobny panel energetyczny.  Ale Home Assistant jest bardzo nieintuicyjny, potrzeba wiele czasu żeby to ogarnąć.https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/8bffa6d664a9b945http://https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/c840d52a9e5f684ahttps://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/06b33a8ad83505d8https://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/31ea618a4b0824d9

----------

